#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, Москва

## Ersh

В личку начинают приходить тревожные мессаги от олдскульных участников, типа - "А что мы уже чай больше пить собираться не будем?".
Где сейчас у труЪ-буддистов принято собираться на посиделки? И есть ли желающие?

----------

Alex (21.08.2013), Ашвария (21.08.2013), Бхусуку (23.08.2013), Винд (22.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.08.2013), Топпер- (21.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Есть!  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (21.08.2013), Топпер- (21.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Смотря когда. Если в октябре-ноябре, то было бы здорово.

----------


## Neroli

Топпер, а точно не знаете когда?

----------


## Чиффа

И есть предложение: хотя бы за неделю до встречи указывать дату-время, а то есть желание приехать познакомиться, на людей посмотреть, а вот нет(((

----------

Топпер- (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Ну то-есть вырисовывается формат мегапосиделки, приуроченной к визиту бханте Топпера в Москву, с блекдже.... простите, с приездом гостей из других городов. А разминочную?
Собираем мнения, предложения по дате, времени суток и локации.

----------

Neroli (23.08.2013), Топпер- (22.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а точно не знаете когда?


Или в двадцатых числах октября, или в двадцатых числах ноября.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну то-есть вырисовывается формат мегапосиделки, приуроченной к визиту бханте Топпера в Москву, с блекдже.... простите, с приездом гостей из других городов. А разминочную?
> Собираем мнения, предложения по дате, времени суток и локации.


Вообще было бы неплохо ввести традицию собираться например три-четыре раза в год. Допустим по первым выходным каждого сезона.

В качестве локации было бы хорошо в Дальмасе, если там разрешат. Всё-таки это место известное, удобное и близкое от метро.

----------

Alex (22.08.2013), Паня (24.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Или в двадцатых числах октября, или в двадцатых числах ноября.


Если у меня все будет хорошо, то в двадцатых числах октября я пас. У меня в планах вот эта ересь  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (23.08.2013)

----------


## Николас

:EEK!:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Мда. Было бы наверное забавно.

----------


## Anthony

Есть! Включайте скайп

----------


## Anthony

> Мда. Было бы наверное забавно.


Было бы очень забавно сделать всемирную трансляцию чаепития.

----------


## Топпер

> Если у меня все будет хорошо, то в двадцатых числах октября я пас. У меня в планах вот эта ересь


Ок. Давайте в двадцатых числах ноября.

----------


## Neroli

> А разминочную?
> Собираем мнения, предложения по дате, времени суток и локации.


Ноябрь - это нереально далеко.
Я тоже за разминочную.

----------


## Ersh

У нас тут первое сентября на носу, тогда либо эти выходные, либо на неделе.

----------


## Neroli

> У нас тут первое сентября на носу, тогда либо эти выходные, либо на неделе.


Интересно, тут есть еще буддисты с детьми из Мск? Можно было бы сходить в парк, погулять, например, в ожидании Топпера.  :Smilie: 
Мысли в слух.

----------

Ersh (23.08.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

1 сентября - праздник "со слезами на глазах", а в эти выходные не могу: дитё в предчувствии школы решило заболеть.

----------


## Ersh

В эту субботу обещают дождь кстати.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1 сентября - праздник "со слезами на глазах", а в эти выходные не могу: дитё в предчувствии школы решило заболеть.


Что-то оно заранее. Нет чтобы как раз к линейке и урокам

----------

Топпер- (23.08.2013), Чиффа (23.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

И я заболела к 1-му сентября.  :Frown:  Так что пока тоже какое-то время не смогу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И я заболела к 1-му сентября.  Так что пока тоже какое-то время не смогу.


В первый раз в первый класс?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (23.08.2013), Топпер- (23.08.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

Организм заранее испугался)))
Собираюсь быть в Москве на конференции 4-6 октября (пятница, суббота, воскресенье). Могу прогулять в какой-то из дней.

----------


## Чиффа

> И я заболела к 1-му сентября.  Так что пока тоже какое-то время не смогу.


Нероли, ом бекандзе бекандзе маха бекандзе бекандзе радза самутгате соха! Выздоравливайте.

----------

Neroli (23.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> В первый раз в первый класс?


типа того  :Smilie:  Дочь пойдет в восьмой. Чувствую себя древней как говно мамонта  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Организм заранее испугался)))
> Собираюсь быть в Москве на конференции 4-6 октября (пятница, суббота, воскресенье). Могу прогулять в какой-то из дней.


Чиффа, я бы с вами погуляла ))

----------

Чиффа (24.08.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Может из Питера на машине стартонуть?

----------

Топпер- (23.08.2013)

----------


## Тао

Я бы с радостью пришел бы на встречу в Москве после 28 сентября.

----------


## Ersh

Тема про чай с Топпером в Питере вынесена отдельно http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22585

----------

Топпер- (25.08.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Так чо, все в Питер поехали? Дажэ чаю не попьем?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Так чо, все в Питер поехали? Дажэ чаю не попьем?


Ну почему же все? Я остаюсь и начиная со следующей недели совершенно свободна. 
И между прочим, "птица-говорун стоит целого зоопарка" )))

----------

Ersh (29.08.2013), Алик (29.08.2013), Паня (01.09.2013), Топпер- (30.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mylene

Я бы присоединилась, если сложатся условия.

----------


## Топпер

Не забывайте про приезд Панньяанатты.

----------

Neroli (31.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

И что теперь чаев не будет вообще?  :Frown:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У Топпера чаи всегда будут :Smilie:  По крайней мере - надеюсь.

А так - чай - это дело организации. Назначается дата, кто-то дает место, и все туда идут пить чай :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А так - чай - это дело организации. Назначается дата, кто-то дает место, и все туда идут пить чай


Спасибо, КЭП  :Smilie: 
а кто придет?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это уж вы там, в Москве сообразуйтесь :Smilie:  Ерш - смодерируйте сей проджект. 

План мероприятия. Кто-то должен на себя взять сию инициативу - выбирается день через неделю-две, желательно в выходные, лучше суббота или в воскресенье днем - а то народ квелый на неделе, объявляется об этом тут, еще и в личку знакомым московским буддистам, и все поддергиваются много раз, с давлением на совесть. И организатор сидит с чаем и кукует - ждет - вдруг, кто нагрянет :EEK!:  А все остальные отбрасывают различные отговорки и стеснение, берут себя за шкирку, закупают печеньки и являются. Желательно ровно по времени. И дальше все друг друга под чай любят и говорят приятные вещи. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 А то так долго еще будете собираться. :Big Grin: 

Я могу теперь сообразоваться только на севере Милана :Cry:  А то я в Москве уж бы заманила б людей чем-нить :Big Grin: 


Нероли, че ж вы к Топперу еще не пришли?

----------


## Ануруддха

Надо устроить совместное скайп-видео-чаепитие  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (21.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2013), Сергей Хос (21.09.2013), Шавырин (21.09.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Надо устроить совместное скайп-видео-чаепитие


С виртуальными макаронами из сев. Милана. :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.09.2013), Сергей Хос (21.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А то так долго еще будете собираться.
> 
> Я могу теперь сообразоваться только на севере Милана А то я в Москве уж бы заманила б людей чем-нить


Да, Пем, у меня нету такой харизмы как у вас, Ерша или Топпера )) Сама себя чаем пою и кукую )) 




> Нероли, че ж вы к Топперу еще не пришли?


Не еще не пришла, а еще не приехала... Далековато вообще-то  :Frown:

----------


## Neroli

> Надо устроить совместное скайп-видео-чаепитие


Ой, не люблю я эти кибер-варианты ))

----------

Pema Sonam (21.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

На БФ -е 80% - Москва , собираются 5-8 человек (по прошлым сообщениям)

Отсюда мораль: Москва и чай,-несовместимы !

----------


## Nara

как наставлял нас Антон Макаренко, великим сплачивающим фактором является общая деятельность. исходя из наблюдаемой силы сплочения можно сделать очень неутешительные выводы о том, насколько могучей деятельностью является нанесение виртуального блага виртуальным живым существам

----------

Anthony (22.09.2013), Neroli (21.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Отсюда мораль: Москва и чай,-несовместимы !


Вы правы, в Питере лучше.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (25.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

А я не люблю Питер. Извините. Но что вы хотите — я в армии полтора года служил в солнечном Самарканде, и тут меня ЗИМОЙ!!! перевели под Питер. Представляете, какая психотравма? На несколько жизней.

----------


## Neroli

> А я не люблю Питер. Извините. Но что вы хотите...


Хотели чаю попить в Москве  :Smilie: 
А Самарканд любишь?

----------


## Alex

И самаркандок  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> И самаркандок


А чай?

----------


## Alex

И чай

----------


## Neroli

Едем в Самарканд? )))

----------


## Alex

А вот запросто.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Надо устроить совместное скайп-видео-чаепитие


ФФу. Даже не обняться :Cry:

----------


## Neroli

> А вот запросто.


 :Smilie: 
А правда, поехали все в Самарканд? Чайку попьем, заодно и плова поедим...
Достала уже эта унылая столица.

----------

Alex (21.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я не люблю Питер. Извините. Но что вы хотите — я в армии полтора года служил в солнечном Самарканде, и тут меня ЗИМОЙ!!! перевели под Питер. Представляете, какая психотравма? На несколько жизней.


Я уже лет 20 реинкарнируюсь то в Италии, то в Питере, сама себе завидую, когда из питерского дубака через пулковские авиалинии перерождаюсь в лете :Smilie:  Но и тут подвох - в ноябре у нас дома дубак, рамы с одним стеклом, полы мраморные: батареи только три раза в день включают - даже горы за окном не в кайф, то ли было в Питере, от центральной котельной всю зиму в трусах дома ходили.

И какой там Самарканд? В Гоа надо жить уже начинать :Smilie:  

А по скайпу можно человек 10 одновременно видеть?

----------


## Чиффа

Пема, по скайпу можно видеть одновременно до 10-ти человек, если хотя бы у одного из них установлена бизнес-версия, позволяющая поддерживать режим видеоконференции. Но по опыту знаю, когда больше 5-ти человек, то начинает глючить(((

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Скоро люди вообще будут только виртуально общаться. Единственное неудобство - плюшками не обменяться.

Хотя мне лично скайп - единственное спасение, когда я за 3000км. По цене и по возможности вживую поговорить. Но вы-то все несколько поближе. Хотя знаю, что гораздо труднее доехать - когда там всего несколько остановок метро. Топпер находится на Васе, в пяти минутах от метро - удобнее не придумать. Но когда ты в Питере, доехать туда тоже непросто :Smilie:  Хотя на шоппинг многие находят время гораздо быстрее.

Короче, буддист осознанно и умело строит нужную причинно-следственную связь. Или попусту не болтает :Smilie: 

Жду отчета о чаепитии :Smilie:  Если подключите скайп - попью чаю с вами. :Smilie:

----------

